# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  شمارش تعداد هر عنصر در ماتریس

## foroughiiii

سلام میخوام تو یه ماتریس که یه سری عدد مشخص توش تکرار میشن ، تعداد تکرار هر عنصر رو پیدا کنم لطفا بهم یه راهی نشون بدید ، خیلی عجله دارم

----------


## mb1372

سلام
با این چند خط کد کاری که می خواید انجام میشه. البته شاید راه ساده تری هم باشه.
A=[1 2 2    5 5 6
    9 8 5];
b=5;
j=0;
for i=1:numel(A)
    if A(i)==b
        j=j+1;
    end
end
j
توی کد بالا A ماتریس هست و b عددیه که تعداد تکرارش رو می خواهید بدست بیارید. j هم تعداد تکراره.

----------


## ostadsho

آیا مشکل رفع شد؟

----------


## meytim

نمونه:
A = [1 2 2; 5 5 6; 9 8 5]
b = 5
n = length(find(A == b))


نتیجه اجرا:
A =

     1     2     2
     5     5     6
     9     8     5


b =

     5


n =

     3

>>

----------

